# Guitar String Spring Bobber Question



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

OK. So I made a couple guitar string spring bobbers this year and they work GREAT but now they are starting to rust. Anyone have this problem? Do you use a more rust-resistant material? Thinking about switching to a heavy mono deal but I do really like the guitar string.

Thanks,
-Gutz


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm waiting for my little E string to break so I can make a couple. My strings are phosphor-broze, but I don't know if they would rust or not.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I went with a 0.11" high E string and it works awesome for panfish. Might try a 0.14" to see how it fishes but the 0.11" definitely works well, except for the rust. Super sensitive but not too flimsy.

-G


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they all rust..

..unless somehow you could use Elixirs but you'd have to scrap the string before you used it so the coating didn't wear off


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

could some one pot a picture of how to make one of these? I'm getting tired of the coiled spring bobbers!


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 11, 2007)

couldnt you give them a couple of shots of silicon spray or maybe even Pam cooking spray right after you make them?


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

RyGuy525 said:


> could some one pot a picture of how to make one of these? I'm getting tired of the coiled spring bobbers!


Here's an old post that shows images of them. Enough there that you can get the ideal of how to make them.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168998 

Sorry Bloo for stealing your pic.










As for the original post, staminainc sells stainless and titanium wire that would work for this.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

RyGuy,

I heard about guitar spring bobbers here:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168998

I used theses as model and sort of went from there on my own. I don't know how other guys do it but I use a couple of fine pliers to twist the wire around itself and then I slide a bead of the twists. I would be interested to hear how other guys do it too. I build rods which has proven useful in attaching the bobbers to the rod. I use the same techniques and thread as I would attaching a guide. I have to go to start my day right now or I would look for a website detailing some basic rod winding techniques which are not hard to to get the hang of. Give it a try, they work great!
-G


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow i even posted in that thread! Opps. Thank you for re posting that. I will have to get my hands on some old guitar strings.


----------



## GFHFG (Dec 31, 2007)

who makes these and where can you buy them????


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Those actually look like an interesting challenge to make. 

Do you use just regular thread to affix the guitar string to the fishing pole? 

How long do they last on there before they need to be reattached?


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 11, 2007)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Those actually look like an interesting challenge to make.
> 
> Do you use just regular thread to affix the guitar string to the fishing pole?
> 
> How long do they last on there before they need to be reattached?


yes you use regular thread, once you wrap it, coat it in clear fingernail polish , i used top coat i think it is called or hardener

i think it will last a long time but i couldnt tell you because i have just applied mine recently


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have both of those. Now to find me some guitar string......


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

I wonder if you can't find some monel stainless wire at a hobby shop, or a shop that carrys lure making supplies?? It can't be that expensive. I'm gonna call NETCRAFT tommorrow and find out. I'll let you know. Maybe KD, Bass pro, Cabelas, someplace that sells stuff for steelhead spinners. Capnhook


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I use specific rod building thread and 2-part thread varnish/epoxy/finish. I think the rod thread is a little tougher and the wrapping finish puts a very durable, sharp looking finish on. I do this because I happen to have them laying around the house but regular thread and fingernail polish works fine too. Neither are very expensive but then you start to run into added expenses if you really want to get in to it like disposable mixing cups, alcohol burners, motorized rod dryers, thread tensioners, brushes, etc. It can get a little excessive but since I already have the stuff, it gives me something to do when I'm waiting for the hardwater or when it goes away midseason.

http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Flex-Coat/Flexcoat-Rod-Finish

http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/NCP

-Gutz


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Gutz, I may just go the thread and some hardener on it. I quilt so I have some thicker thread than just your normal dollar store sewing thread. Just have the one rod that I want to try it on for so we will see.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sure it will work fine. I've been out 3-4 times with mine and I haven't put any kind of hardener at all on it yet. I was testing prototypes the first couple times out and just never got around to it after that. There's not a lot of pressure on it like on a guide. Once a fish is on, the guides takes over. 

-G


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

Hey everybody !
I just ran across this thread (pardon the pun)
It was cool seeing my bobbers.
Some of those I only used once or twice. I felt they were too long, & they had a tendancy to roll to the side. No big deal, I just made em a little shorter.
Most of them are still being used. They have NOT rusted cuz they're stainless steel.
If I could offer a couple tips-
1) Don't use super glue.(really tuff to cut off, you could possibly cut the rod tip off) . Go W/ nail polish.

2) Make sure you lay a "bed" of thread first, then bobber, then more thread. This keeps the bobber from "rotating" to the side of your rod.

3) I use Mason brand Single Strand chrome nickel alloy pre-straightened wire leader.It's rated at 27#test. When I bought it , it cost $1.49 for 25 ft.

4)DON'T ask how I know about #1

5) The nail polish I prefer is my daughters Hello Kitty-Pearlescent.:evil:

After a little tinkering you'll figure out what size/style fits your fishing methods. I can honestly say , I like my hand-mades better than any off the shelf. Good-luck all....Mark


----------



## GFHFG (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there anyone who sells those wire spring bobbers or anything like them??


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

I have been doing this since the 80's so since the cat is out of the bag I'll let you in on a quick secret.

Buy the Snider spring bobbers, they contain two strands an a plastic clip that attaches to the rod.

Cut the plastic clip off with wire cutters and remove the second strand of wire.

follow the instructions by Bloo_gilz for installation on your rods. If you mount them right they will last years and years, personally I prefer them to have a slight upward bend.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I finally got around to permanently affixing some guitar spring bobbers with rod building thread and wrap finish this year. They look pretty sharp. I'll post some pictures soon. 

I realized after I mounted them permanently that they are going to rust pretty fast. I found a website today that has stainless steel and even titanium wire pretty cheap. Having some shipped and will make my bobbers out of that in the future.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

If you don't mind, what is that site?


----------



## Bunky (Feb 2, 2008)

GFHFG said:


> Is there anyone who sells those wire spring bobbers or anything like them??[/quote
> 
> 
> I would like to find some of these also.. I could build some I guess...


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldn't exactly call myself a "metal" guy and there are a lot to choose from so I ordered a couple that I though might work. I tried some 17-7H, 304V because it was super cheap by the 30' roll, and 316 LVM in stainless ranging from 0.012" to 0.015". I also order some titanium, taking it to the 21st century , in 0.015". Even in the titanium, I can make them for about $1/per and that's probably the most rust resistant but I hope one of those works out.

http://www.smallparts.com/?030


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

GFHFG said:


> Is there anyone who sells those wire spring bobbers or anything like them??


Take a look at *FISKAS Strike Indicators.* I bought one this year and I'm very happy with it. I would advise using the thread and polish method verse the shrink tubing that comes with it.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I made up a few this year and the seem to work pretty well. They aren't as sensitive as an actual spring but they get the job done.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I like them better than any other spring bobber I have used so far. The springs are nice but they are a pain in the *** to thread but I'm sure someone has an answer for that. Mine are very sensitive but the guitar strings rust which is why I ordered the stainless. If it's not sensitive enough for you, try a different diameter or length.


----------

